# Beach Fun!



## Wallydog (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi, About to have our very first beach experience. My standard is 3.5 months of age. Any tips on keeping it a positive experience for us both would be much appreciated.Also , how do you like to clean your dogs afterwards from sand and salt water?

Thank-you.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

I introduced mine at 4 months to the beach and made sure to pick a day and time with low tide and calm ocean. I thought he'd be weary of the waves but just jumped in and started playing. I'd just see how yours reacts to the sand and waves and stop just at his/her comfort level and spend time there. If he/she balks at the sand, just sit at the sand line and chill together. If the waves freak him/her out, then just sit at the water line and treat as you watch the ocean. At least that was my plan, but my darling just flew down the sand, splashed into the water, and galloped through the waves.

I asked the same question about care after. If you don't go often, go ahead and give him/her a bath after. If like me you end up at the beach 3 or 4 days in a row, then I just rinse mine with fresh water after, then blow dry and brush the sand out.

Oh, and make sure he/she doesn't drink the salt water. I had to correct my spoo a few times before he learned. And have fresh water on you to swap it out. Too much salt is a risk of poisoning in both humans and dogs but it takes a lot less to have an effect in dogs. My vet said that a little accidental swallow of salt water here and there during play won't harm him but it's important they don't actually drink salt water.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What Ali said. My dog, Mia, is not crazy about the waves, but she loves the seafood buffet! Luckily she doesn't drink the ocean water, and I bring fresh water for her to drink.


----------



## Wallydog (Jun 17, 2020)

AliFenrisMom said:


> I introduced mine at 4 months to the beach and made sure to pick a day and time with low tide and calm ocean. I thought he'd be weary of the waves but just jumped in and started playing. I'd just see how yours reacts to the sand and waves and stop just at his/her comfort level and spend time there. If he/she balks at the sand, just sit at the sand line and chill together. If the waves freak him/her out, then just sit at the water line and treat as you watch the ocean. At least that was my plan, but my darling just flew down the sand, splashed into the water, and galloped through the waves.
> 
> I asked the same question about care after. If you don't go often, go ahead and give him/her a bath after. If like me you end up at the beach 3 or 4 days in a row, then I just rinse mine with fresh water after, then blow dry and brush the sand out.
> 
> Oh, and make sure he/she doesn't drink the salt water. I had to correct my spoo a few times before he learned. And have fresh water on you to swap it out. Too much salt is a risk of poisoning in both humans and dogs but it takes a lot less to have an effect in dogs. My vet said that a little accidental swallow of salt water here and there during play won't harm him but it's important they don't actually drink salt water.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Have a big blanket or towel, with access to fresh water and shade for relaxing time. My experience with puppies at the beach is they like to stick their noses in the sand and sniff around when they get sleepy. And then before you know it, their eyes, nose, and mouth are full.

Trying to stop them gets very old, very quickly!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We just stick to the sandy/rocky beach where there's lots to smell, see, and hear.


----------

